# Drilling blanks-center out-ends to center?



## Kevin M (Apr 23, 2005)

I have been drilling my blanks from the ends toward the center as the start hole sometimes gets a little oval from removing the bit repeatedly but the center hole then ends up ok. Doing it this way though does not always get the grains matched as well as I would like. How is everyone else doing it?


----------



## Gary (Apr 23, 2005)

I do it just the opposite.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 23, 2005)

I always do the opposite, from the center out.  I have a very good drilling jig so I get good centered holes and I want the grain to match up.  The most important thing is your drilling jig.  IMHO anyway.

Wayne


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 23, 2005)

I always drill from the center out---works best for me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm with the group.  Not only does it make grain alignment easier, if you have any blow out when you go through the blank, you can cut cut the outer edges without problems.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Apr 24, 2005)

Centers out for me too!


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 24, 2005)

I do the center out too.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 24, 2005)

I buy mine pre drilled [}]
when I have to drill center out.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 24, 2005)

I do the centers out also but I am lacking a drilling jig or even a drill press (next on the shopping list). I drill on the lathe with the blank in pin jaws, which as long as the blank is fairly square and straight it centers nicely.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like centres out is the most popular here . That's the way I do it too .


----------



## opfoto (Apr 24, 2005)

Center out... No jig... What a PITA. I don't mean the bread. Just eyeballing it in my old 4 in vise. Have to adjust for each pen blank. Did I mention PITA!!!   [!]


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 24, 2005)

Center out for me.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

OpFoto, I got a self-centering vise from PSI for my birthday; makes it MUCH easier to be consistent.  I too do center-out drilling.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2005)

Center out, I'm with DCBluesman as to reasoning


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 25, 2005)

Center out here too.


----------



## Kevin M (Apr 25, 2005)

I guess a better drilling jig is on the wish list! I have been drilling from the ends in and if any problems exist at the start hole I trim it off on the bandsaw since I cut them a little long. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jvsank (Apr 26, 2005)

center out for me also


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 26, 2005)

Cut a little long and drill from the center out. I also draw a line  along the grain before cutting the blank in half and when I do drill I keep the line lined up.


----------



## rduncan (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregory Huey_
> <br />Cut a little long and drill from the center out. I also draw a line  along the grain before cutting the blank in half and when I do drill I keep the line lined up.


I learned the exact same way and haven't deviated.  Working so far.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

Drill centering press from Woodcraft, center out...

That vise is definitely worth the money, IMHO, for this #1 NOOB!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 28, 2005)

We always drill center out for grain alignment.


----------

